# Festplatte wechseln, Betriebssystem behalten...



## Crazy X (8. November 2003)

Hi there,

hätte nicht gedacht, das dies so Probleme macht... aber was das Computerleben so angeht ist es ja meistens so 

Fakt ist, das ich meine alte IBM 60GB gegen eine neue Samsung 160GB austauschen wollte. Natülich sollte mein fast (für mich) perfekt eingerichtetes System erhalten bleiben.

Also Ghost-Image gemacht, und auf die neue Festplatte draufgehaun. Doch da die erste enttäuschung, als beim booten des alten Systems auf der neuen Platte die Fehlermeldung:





> <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll fehlt oder ist beschädigt.


 erscheint.

Ok, nach ein wenig google'n versuchte ich die Boot.ini, die nicht mit meiner neuen Festplatte zu harmonieren schien mit der Wiederherstellungskonsole von der XP-CD zu reparieren, was mir auch gelang.

Doch jetzt bootet er XP bis kurz vor dem Anmeldebilschirm und bleibt hängen  (blauer Bildschirm mit dem Balken oben und unten und dem kleinen WinXP-Logo)

Ist es den nicht möglich die Fesplatte zu wechseln und das BS aber zu behalten? Welche Wege würdet ihr vorschlagen? 

Help! (ich muss die 60er bald abgeben...)

Big ThanX!


----------



## Blaschki (8. November 2003)

Es geht recht einfach.
einfach mit Ghost die gesamte Platte auf die neue spiegeln.
die neuen 100 GByte kannst du mit Programmen wie "partition Magic" Verfügbar machen.


----------



## Crazy X (9. November 2003)

Habe jetzt mit Ghost die alte Festplatte kopiert auf die neue...
Doch wohl jetzt die neue Master ist und aktiv, bootet er von der alten.

neue Festplatte Datenträger 1,
alte Festplatte Datenträger 2








Und wenn ich die alte abstöbsel, dann bootet er zwar wieder von der neuen, bleibt aber dann wieder hängen, wie oben beschrieben...


----------

